# Cheapest solution for recording a live band



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

So, my band wants some live-type recordings to make some demo tapes. What is the cheapest solution to do this? Without sacrificing too much sound quality of course. We don't want garage band type recordings, but clean sounding live recordings.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

A few years ago I would have said a small Sony stereo condenser mic and a laptop. But now I'll just say take your pick of any of these:

http://line6.com/backtrack/
http://www.tascam.com/products/dr-07.html
http://www.samsontech.com/products/productpage.cfm?prodID=1901&brandID=4
http://www.rolandus.com/products/productdetails.aspx?ObjectId=960&ParentId=114

There's a longer list of field recorders than that on the market now. On a stand, mid-field, in a room with a good mix happening that'll capture a decent sound.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

+1 - those handheld guys are pretty decent.

Also, my friend records all his shows on a Sony minidisc player via a stereo mike attached to it. The quality isn't bad at all, though he's recording more for the sake of being able to listen back to the set and see what was strong/needs improving.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. By the way, does anyone know of any good free recording programs besides audacity? Audacity has major latency issues with a lot of sound cards and I can't get it to work for multi tracking. The tracks are all misaligned. I understand that this is a known and common issue for audacity. Any alternatives?


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

I'll throw in my suggestion for the Tascam DR-07. One of the cheaper handheld recorders on the market, and if it's made like most Tascam stuff, it should be one of the best.

Try Reaper. www.reaper.fm


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Andy said:


> I'll throw in my suggestion for the Tascam DR-07. One of the cheaper handheld recorders on the market, and if it's made like most Tascam stuff, it should be one of the best.
> 
> Try Reaper. www.reaper.fm


I agree with Andy about Reaper but if you're on a PC make sure you download a free application that settles a lot of latency issues called "ASIO4All". It basically creates a virtual driver that really *does* cut down on a lot of latency. Here's where you can get it: http://www.asio4all.com/


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

+1 to ASIO drivers. I reduced the latency by *90%* on my computer switching from MS's WDM drivers to ASIO4ALL with my cheapie internal soundcard. It helps a _lot_.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Yeah thanks for the help guys, I already had ASIO4ALL, but for some reason it doesn't work in audacity. I've been figuring out Kristal and Reaper, great program. Thanks guys.


----------

